# I have a 27 gen 3 with an upgraded slide spring...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I just grabbed a gen 5 ,,,17 
Any thoughts on upgrading the slide spring ? 
Seen a tungsten rod available. 
I remember tungsten as a very strong material, just thinking if it's to brittle. 
Any advice ? 
Should I upgrade my 17 ?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The operators at Vigilance Elite would tell you not to. They say that a stock Glock is as reliable as can be.
That being said, my G19 has had an Evo Elite hand fitted trigger for years without any issues and I shoot more accurately with a properly tuned trigger.
If it is in fact an upgrade, go for it, it only takes a minute to put the old one back in.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I never liked those plastic guide rods that come standard on Glocks. Yeah, I know that there's nothing inherently wrong with them. I just don't like the idea of a plastic rod with a plastic cap under tension. It's a personal thing. I've replaced mine with these non captive units from Wolff Gun Springs. I don't think that they're available as of yet for Gen 5 Glocks?

I would think that tungsten would hold up better than plastic? But do you want to spend another $80 + shipping? I would, but that's just me.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Where do you buy factory Glock parts? 
Not OEM, is there such a store?
Thanks


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

www.glockstore.com


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

https://www.glockparts.com/category/glock-parts-accessories.htm

https://www.glockmeister.com

https://www.ndzperformance.com/glock-parts-glock-accessories-buy-glock-parts-s/8085.htm

https://palmettostatearmory.com/accessories/handgun-parts/glock-parts-accessories.html

https://www.zevtechnologies.com/Shop/Glock-Parts

https://www.lonewolfdist.com

https://www.midwestgunworks.com/glock/gun-parts.html

Take your pick. I'm not sure what you mean by not OEM? That stands for Original Equipment Manufacturer. An OEM is a manufacturer that produces goods for other companies to sell under their own name.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> https://www.glockparts.com/category/glock-parts-accessories.htm
> 
> https://www.glockmeister.com
> 
> ...


I meant Original equipment, but I was referring to the factory parts they assemble the new gun with.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Are they using OEM parts to build the gun before shipping ?
I don't know, maybe they are.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Are they using OEM parts to build the gun before shipping ?
> I don't know, maybe they are.


I don't know that either, but it is possible. As far as I know Mec-Gar makes magazines for CZ's and Beretta's yet when you buy a CZ or Beretta the name Mec-Gar is not roll stamped on them. But if you buy the same magazines from an aftermarket supplier it will have their name roll stamped on them.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> I just grabbed a gen 5 ,,,17
> Any thoughts on upgrading the slide spring ?
> Seen a tungsten rod available.
> I remember tungsten as a very strong material, just thinking if it's to brittle.
> ...


Leave it alone. Ammo is too expensive and short supplied to start putzing with what has been proven to work.
I advise to run it like a rented mule from a man you hate for 1000 rounds, then run SD ammo through the mags you plan to bet your life on at odd intervals. 5 rounds, 10 rounds, 3 rounds, full mag, just to make sure they will feed from odd start points.
Lets get real, that isn't likely to happen these days, so go with what is proven and try out as much as you can with the new gun.
Remember the fix to every singel Glock alteration gone bad. Put it back stock.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> Where do you buy factory Glock parts?
> Not OEM, is there such a store?
> Thanks


You can get them from The Glock Store, Midway, most mom and pop stores,,,,,,,,,,,,usually. Right now may be a challenge.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas said:


> Leave it alone. Ammo is too expensive and short supplied to start putzing with what has been proven to work.
> I advise to run it like a rented mule from a man you hate for 1000 rounds, then run SD ammo through the mags you plan to bet your life on at odd intervals. 5 rounds, 10 rounds, 3 rounds, full mag, just to make sure they will feed from odd start points.
> Lets get real, that isn't likely to happen these days, so go with what is proven and try out as much as you can with the new gun.
> Remember the fix to every singel Glock alteration gone bad. Put it back stock.


I couldn't agree more. ( laughing @ rented mule )


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont see anything wrong with replacing the stock rod with a quality steel rod; most competitors do. I replaced my Gen 3 G22 rod with steel rod and a #20 pound spring. The reason is to give rigidity to the frame being I use a light on it and I like running a heavier spring than stock. Runs like a champ.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

denner said:


> I dont see anything wrong with replacing the stock rod with a quality steel rod; most competitors do. I replaced my Gen 3 G22 rod with steel rod and a #20 pound spring. The reason is to give rigidity to the frame being I use a light on it and I like running a heavier spring than stock. Runs like a champ.


You may well have got lucky with the light. Some have caused problems.
I bought a G22 a LONG time ago with a SS guide and an 18 pound spring. Replacing the non captured spring has no ill effects. I got it from a competitive shooter and he has done all the homework on it. 
SS don't seem to cause the problems that some titanium rods have. Could be the manufacture, the spring tension, the user's limp wrist, or who knows what. I've read of SS rods causing problems, but not to the extent of others. Maybe too rigid, the weight doesn't play well with the gun, or I don't know.
Still, when new or with any major mod, no matter if you think it major or not, run it hard, hot, merciless, and mean for a few hundred rounds if you are going to bet your life on it. Otherwise a range gun is not critical.


----------

